# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Wynik badania MR

## korciaa17

Badanie wykonano w sekwencjach SE T1, FSE T2 i FLAIR przeglądowe a także SE T1 po dożylnym podaniu kontrastu w przekrojach strzałkowych, poprzecznych i czołowych w warstwach o grubości 5 mm. 

W istocie białej okołokomorowej obu półkul mózgu, również podkorowo, widoczne są rozsiane ogniska naczyniopochodne. Układ komorowy nieprzemieszczony, nieposzerzony. Cechy niewielkiej leukoarajozy wokół komór bocznych. Poszerzenie przestrzeni podpajęczynówkowej na sklepistości obu półkul mózgu głównie w okolicach czołowych oraz na sklepistości obu półkul móżdżku.
Niewielkie zapalne zgrubienia błony śluzowej zatok szczękowych większe po stronie lewej oraz komórek sitowych obustronnie. 

Co to jest za choroba i czy można ją leczyć ??

----------

